# They are eating my clothes!



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

How do I get my rats to stop eating holes in my clothes? It is mostly my pants, kangaroo pockets in hoodies, and my jacket pockets. When I do my school work I normally let the ratties run around on me and they like to lay in my lap under my laptop, but now they are starting to eat my clothes to get inside my clothes. I just bought a new pair or jeans and noticed they chewed little holes in them too. It is mostly Sweetie Belle she will be 8 weeks old tomorrow, Twilight Sparkle is a week younger and she doesn't seem like she cares to eat holes in anything she is pretty lazy. 
When I notice what she is doing I push her away and say no, but it doesn't have any effect, she goes right back. Anyone have any ideas what I can do? I hate for them to be in their cage all the time and its fun to let them run around on me, but I don't want holes in all my clothes.


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

Wear clothes you dont care about when you hold them.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Yep. I have 'rat clothes' which are basically just old tattered items. I change before get them out because they chew on them and like to mark, etc...I learned quick, they chewed a couple holes in the pantleg of a pair of nice jeans, that was the end of that. lol


----------



## Hikari (Feb 5, 2013)

LOL I am going to have more clothes for "pet wear" than normal clothes. I didn't even realize she ate a huge hole in my pajama pants until after I wrote the first post, and my neighbor so kindly informed me I had a hole in them, as she said she wouldn't want the lawn people to see my panties ! 

Is this something they could grow out of?


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

My rat Calypso has munched holes in pretty much everything I own. I only really have a couple of items that I consider my 'fancy' wear for if I need to go somewhere formal; everything else bears the signs that I am a rattie servant, haha. The don't tend to grow out of chewing.


----------

